

True Secret to Success - yogrish
http://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/gratitude-true-secret-to-success.html

======
MichailP
I remember watching lectures by prof. Tal Ben-Shahar few years ago about
happiness (yes happiness :)). He also mentioned gratitude, and a ritual of
writing down 7 things that you are grateful for each day before bedtime.
Namely, it should increase your base level of happiness. Other stuff he
mentioned is having regular physical activity and listening to your favorite
music tracks (this is something he called peak experience and it also
gradually raises you base level of happiness). But I guess these two are
obvious compared to practicing gratitude regularly.

------
notJim
This title to this article promises a lot, and the article utterly fails to
deliver. It's just some journalist's feel-good fluff piece.

I will _feel gratitude_ if HN users decline to promote this junk any further.

------
defdac
"Did you help somebody solve a problem? Write it down. Did you connect with a
colleague or friend? Write it down. Did you make somebody smile? Write it
down."

This sound more like pride/fulfillment rather than gratitude?

------
hastur
At last, someone solved the great mystery! Now I can be successful, after
being a loser my whole life!

Seriously, who puts such stories on HN?

